# Did my LAST AF pt test this weekend



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Retiring from the Air Force after 30 years of service, 6 active the rest guard. 

Did my last pt test and enjoyed counting down the laps of my mile and a half run knowing I’ll never run on a boring track again. 

Retirement date set for June or July of 2022. Just have 8-9 drills left to do. 

It feels great to put this to bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for your service.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Great job, thanks for your service!


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

fantastic! thank you for your service.


----------



## SloMoe68 (Oct 19, 2021)

Congrats! Pushing 34yrs of service myself (10 AD, Reserve and Guard) dunno when I'll ever call it quits, but nonethless, awesome job and enjoy it!


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations. I retired from the U.S. Navy after 21 years of active duty back in 2004. I was very fortunate and by and far, for a kid that grew up in a farming community in NW Pennsylvania, it truly was an adventure. The first four years felt like four long years and then the rest went by in a flash. My wife was absolutely convinced they were going to have to drag me out kicking and screaming after 30 years, but having kids changed that.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Happybill68 said:


> Retiring from the Air Force after 30 years of service, 6 active the rest guard.
> 
> Did my last pt test and enjoyed counting down the laps of my mile and a half run knowing I’ll never run on a boring track again.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the retirement. Hopefully you did the mile and a half in under 10 minutes. 30 years of practice running that distance 

I was complaining, during a test, about being in my 40's and still having to run when our 54 year old Wing Commander ran by to his 9 minute run. Crazy.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

ZX11 said:


> Enjoy the retirement. Hopefully you did the mile and a half in under 10 minutes. 30 years of practice running that distance
> 
> I was complaining, during a test, about being in my 40's and still having to run when our 54 year old Wing Commander ran by to his 9 minute run. Crazy.


I didn’t run fast, the AF released new standards that were much easier. So I cruised the test and still got a 86.2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

My last PT test was riding a stationary bike before I retired after serving 20 years. Yes I ran the mile and a half before that but never on an indoor track, that would inhale with massive force. Enjoy your retirement,


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

All the best. I was active AF then separated long ago. I have some buds that have retired from both the AF and an equivalent DOD job. 40+ years of working for the government. They are deservedly taking it easy these days.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Well done; thanks for your service. Enjoy your retirement! I can tell you (having been enjoying retirement myself for the past 6 years) that it's really nice when every day is Saturday. 

That said, I can also tell you that after the first 18 months or so of retirement, Saturdays aren't quite a special as they were when I was working and anticipating each weekend.

Once we become old and have plenty of time on our hands, the days pass more slowly while the years pass more quickly. It's a strange phenomenon.

Speaking for myself, riding mountain bikes and having trails to build &/or maintain are good ways to spend the days, Traveling is fun, too.

Enjoy.
=sParty


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I felt the same during my last PT test at Travis in 2017. After 21 years of PT tests, ruck marches, and carrying heavy hot gear in two branches I was quite happy to conclude that practice. Congratulations to you.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Brings back memories of my last USMC pft run. I passed the halfway point and had the thought "why am I running so fast, I wont do this ever again!" 12 years of active duty put a hurting on my knees, hence why I love cycling so much now


----------

